# [Wet Thumb Forum]-how often do you replace lightbulb?



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Just curious how often do you guys replace the

NO fluorescent bulb
PC bulb
MH bulb 
or any other bulbs you use for aquariums

Base on the 11 hour of photoperiod
round off to months.
75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Just curious how often do you guys replace the

NO fluorescent bulb
PC bulb
MH bulb 
or any other bulbs you use for aquariums

Base on the 11 hour of photoperiod
round off to months.
75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I only use NO fluorescent bulbs, I replace them about every 6 months. At $3 a bulb I don't mind at all!


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

where do u get it for that cheap?

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Home depot, 
F40/DX/ALTO 
Daylight Deluxe, 6500K,
CRI: 84 
Initial Lumens: 2325


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I am lost. f40/dx/alto ? brand name?

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Sorry, philips


----------



## Moe (Feb 1, 2003)

My PC bulbs are 1 1/2 years old and I dont plan on changing them any time soon.

Moe


----------



## Moe (Feb 1, 2003)

ekim,
Those bulbs are $6 over here, Great bulbs though. Sure beats LFS prices









Moe


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 22, 2003)

I replace mine annually like clock work.

I've read online how the bulbs drop off with their phosorous coatings inside within 6 months and downgrade after that.

A few friends spend $30+ on each bulb. I use the GE & Selvainia (spelling I know) bulbs and haven't had any problems.

Sure if I had $500 to drop on a 6 bulb 10000K system I would, but I need to eat too!

Later.

Doug.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

What type of bulbs do you use Spaceman?

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

NO - every six months. Unless I forget, in which case I change them when I remember.

PC - I generally get 12-15 months out of mine, they're kind of on a staggered schedule so I don't have to replace them all at once.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------

